# Looking For Specific Scenes



## Smikes77 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi

Do you know of any films scenes whereby the music is light hearted or happy and transforms into villainous and evil? I'm thinking of a villain talking to his victim in a positive way, and when the victim turns their back, the villain stares at them with evil intent.


----------

